# Klöckner Möller PS3 Probleme



## uwe78 (18 April 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir eine PS3 von Möller besorgt.

Habe die Software Sucosoft S30 und ein Programmierkabel mit einem Adapter von RS232----->RS485.

Jetzt mein Problem:

Wenn Strom an der Steuerung anliegt leuchtet die LED Power,
die LED RUN blinkt die ganze Zeit.
Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zur Steuerung, es kommt immer Datenübertragungsfehler!

habe das Programmierkabel oben an beiden Schnittstellen auf der Steuerung probiert und an dem Anschluß an der Seite (weis nicht wofür der ist) aber bei allen Anschlüssen kommt Datenübertragungsfehler.

Es ist keine Batterie in der Steuerung. (brauche ich die zur Programmierung überhaupt?)

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee woran das liegen könnte

Danke Uwe


----------



## Serviceman (19 April 2009)

*Software/ Umsetzer*

Bitte gib mal mehr Infos über:
Welchen Softwarestand hast du und welchen Adpater benutzt du??

Gruß Joachim


----------



## uwe78 (19 April 2009)

an software habe ich sucosoft s30 s3, s32, s306, s316, ich habe mir ein kabel bei ebay gekauft was einen adapter dabei hat 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110375848907

was muß denn für eine batterie in die steuerung oder ist die kein muß?
gruß uwe


----------



## Serviceman (19 April 2009)

*S30 s3 v2.3*

S30 S3 V2.3. Diese Version müßte gehen.
Nur mit dem von dir gekauften Adapter?????
Der scheint mir nicht sonderlich seriös zu sein.
Stell doch mal ein Bild des Adapters ein!!

Ich habe einen Originalen Adaper ZB4-501-UM1.
Da ist eine Elektronik eingebaut, nicht nur ein Umsetzter 5. Pol. Din auf 9 Pol Sub D.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## uwe78 (19 April 2009)

gut, das kabel schließe ich doch oben an oder, an einer der beiden schnittstellen und nicht an der seite?

wofür ist die schnittstelle an der seite?

Wenn ich das kabel angeschlossen habe und einen zeit, datum abgleich mache müsste er mir doch die zeit von der steuerung anzeigen oder?
er zeigt nur Fragezeichen.
oder geht das nicht weil keine batterie drin ist?


----------



## Serviceman (19 April 2009)

*Awa*

Hallo,
anbei mal die Aufbauanleitung der PS3.
Hier siehst du auch wo das PG angeschlossen wird (9).
Verbindung zur PS3 sollte auch ohne Batterie funktionieren.


----------



## uwe78 (19 April 2009)

Ein dickes Dankeschön für den Anschlussplan und deine bemühungen mir zu helfen,

wie bekomme ich die steuerung aus dem RUN-Zustand raus

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Serviceman (19 April 2009)

*Software*

In der Software gibt es die Möglichkeit zum Umschalten der Betriebsart von Stop auf Run usw.

Gruß Joachim.

Was ist mit deinem Adapter?? Bild???


----------



## uwe78 (19 April 2009)

also, ich suche im netz die ganze zeit nach weiteren tips.

ein Bild des adapters kann ich schicken aber es ist ne Blackbox mit elektronik drin. Mann sieht von aussen nix.

Hab im Forum folgndes gelesen:
Zitat, 
Es soll auch mit anderen Convertern gehn, hab aber selbst
noch keinen gehabt.
Die Belegung an PS3 ist Pin 1 und 4 und
bei RS 232 COM1 Pin 2 und 3.

bei meinem Stecker der an der Steuerung gesteckt ist (RS485) ist nicht Pin 1 und 4 angelötet sondern Pin 1 und 2.

Sind zum Programmieren an der steuerung die Pins im Stecker nicht immer identisch? es werden zum programmieren doch immer die gleichen genutzt.
also wenn jemand ein kabel hat wo pin 1 und 4 angelötet sind und das funtioniert und bei meinem kabel 1 und 2 dann brauch ich mic doch eigentlich nicht wundern wenn es nicht geht ausser es gibt mehrere beschaltungsmöglichkeiten des programmierkabels.

am RS 232 (wenn der anders beschaltet ist) ist das ja klar ist ja elektronik drin von nem anderen hersteller drin.

mfg uwe


----------



## uwe78 (19 April 2009)

ok stecker war doch in ordnung habe das bild hier gefunden


----------



## jbline (12 Mai 2009)

Hallo
Ich arbeite selber mit der Software und der PS3
Ich habe einen Orginal umsetzer von klöckner Moeller weil die Nachbauten nicht einwandfrei laufen!!!
Das Porplem liegt darin das die PC eine RS232 Schnittstelle besitzen und die PS2 eine RS485 und nicht alle frei käuflichen converter sind nicht dafür geeignet.
Ohne Converter wirds nicht laufen!
Ich werde mal nachschaun wie die benaue Bezeichnung lautet.


----------



## doktorstrom (13 Mai 2009)

Batterie brauchst Du nicht unbedingt. Allerdings geht Dir ohne Batterie das Programm verloren.
Du sagtest, dass die RUN-LED blinkt. Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. 
1. Der Programmspeicher ist leer. 
2. Im gespeicherten Programm (wenn denn noch eins drin ist) werden Adressen verwendet, die Hardwaremässig nicht vorhanden sind.

3. Das Gerät ist defekt.

Hast Du mal versucht, ein kleines Programm zu schreiben und zu übertragen?


----------



## Cyber_max (5 Juni 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
nach meiner Erfahrung mit PS3 - PS32 funktioniert die Online Verbindung
auch mit Orignal Adaptern nur mit alten, langsamen Rechnern.
Scheinbar ist irgend ein Internes Time-Out mittels eines Taktzählers und Teilers aufgebaut.

Grüsse
MAX


----------



## Ludewig (8 Juni 2009)

Der online-Zugriff ging bei mir immer nur unter nacktem DOS, das ist klar!

Ich boote dazu von einem USB-Stick auf DOS 7 (=W98 ), wir haben noch ein paar Anlagen aus den frühen 90ern, die mit der PS3 oder PS4-100 laufen. Mein aktueller Rechner ist 3 Jahre alt und eines der letzten normalen Dell-Notebooks mit serieller Schnittstelle.

Unter Windows konnte ich noch nie auf 'ne PS3 zugreifen. Nur das Programmieren offline geht im DOS-Fensterchen auch ganz gut.

Der Originaladapter kostete gut 200,-€, ich hoffe dein Nachbau tut es genauso gut, die Programme habe ich übrigens neulich auf einem englischen Server zum freien Download gesehen. Dafür lohnt das Geld also nicht.

Lernen kannst du mit der PS3 auch nur Steinzeitprogrammierung, ich hoffe du hast eine sinnvolle Verwendung.


----------



## doktorstrom (18 Juni 2009)

*Moeller PS3 unter Windows*

Also ich hab' neuerdings die Sucosoft S30 für PS3 auf unserem Netzwerk-Server installiert und auf der Workstation hab' ich XP. Das funktioniert wunderbar, auch online.


----------



## doktorstrom (18 Juni 2009)

*Steinzeitprogrammierung*



Ludewig schrieb:


> Lernen kannst du mit der PS3 auch nur Steinzeitprogrammierung, ich hoffe du hast eine sinnvolle Verwendung.


 
Natürlich kann man heutzutage mit sowas keinen Hering mehr vom Rost ziehen, ich denke aber, gerade Anfänger sollten zuerst diese "Steinzeitprogrammierung" lernen und verstehen, damit sie überhaupt eine Ahnung bekommen, wie so ein Apparat (SPS) überhaupt arbeitet und funktioniert. 

Wenn sie dann noch verstanden haben, dass jede höhere Programmiersprache letztendlich nicht viel mehr macht als das geschriebene Programm in Maschinenbefehle (->AWL) zu übersetzen, werden sie auch eher die vielfältigen Anfängerfehler erkennen und vermeiden können.


----------



## Ludewig (25 Juni 2009)

Es gibt auf dieser Welt immer Leute, die nie irgendwelche Probleme haben.

Wenn man aber ein Problem hat, dann bitte die Sucosoft unter reinem DOS nutzen, nur dafür wurde sie geschaffen.


----------



## doktorstrom (26 Juni 2009)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dieser Welt immer Leute, die nie irgendwelche Probleme haben..


 
Probleme hab' ich auch. Und zwar reichlich.





Ludewig schrieb:


> Wenn man aber ein Problem hat, dann bitte die Sucosoft unter reinem DOS nutzen, nur dafür wurde sie geschaffen.


 
Ja, Du hast ja recht!


----------

